# Happy Village Camping, Rome



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone stayed here? 

We tried to check in earlier, aware that tonight was not on the ACSI rate. 

For tomorrow, we were expecting to pay 15 euro per night, but in fact were told to pay 19 euro per night, the difference covering the cost of the showers and shuttle bus. I said we were planning to walk to the station and were entitled to one shower per day with ACSI. 

Anyway, no point arguing, we left....and will not return. We went to Camping Tiber instead - 15 euro per night, free shuttle bus and a pleasant lad on reception. 

I have added a bit to the campsite review for the site. 

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Has anyone stayed here?


Hi Russell, I put the MHF entry in the database for this site. We stayed for 4 nights from 22nd April 2009 and can confirm that we were only charged the ACSI book rate (15 euros). This included transport to the railway station and all the showers we wanted. The shower block was open-all-hours and there was no way they could prevent anyone having as many as they wanted. One morning, when we turned up early, we were taken down to the station in the bus all by ourselves before the official first departure.

Such a shame they have done this as it is a lovely and very convenient site and was friendly and helpful.

I can't find your entry on the additional reviews though it does say "2 reviews" and there is only one.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Review*

Hi

I have submitted my review only a short while ago so I think it has to be looked at by the database team.

I agree - a shame! There are mozzies galore at Tiber - although the heavy rain might force them away!

The ACSI book clearly states one shower per day is included.

Russell


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Yes also confirm that we only paid 15 euro last year when we stayed four days. Never a question of extra for the bus or water/showers can only presume they were trying to keep the plots for the full price campers over the easter weeks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Showers*

Hi

I am more than happy to pay for a bus if we use it, but the fact it was obligatory - and also charging for showers - red rag to a bull!

R


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We too were there in 2009 and it was 15 Euros, with the bus and showers included, but I suppose that was 2 years ago and things everywhere change over time. The other thing that might be different now is they were just completing a refurb of the pool area and cafe, so that might be making a difference to the pricing structure too

I don't know if you did try to walk it to the station Russell from there, I did, (once!), and it's a hell of a walk! Especially if it's hot.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep we used camping village roma..... might be worth a try if I recall it was 32 euros per night over christmas.... it was very good well worth the money.... its not worth complaing about it.....


----------

